# your thoughts on rehab vet / obedience woes



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Would you try an evaluation for a "rehab" vet and certified animal physical therapist for senior dog obedience woes?

My 9 y/o Golden girl, Baylee, is almost, but just not quite ready to show in utility, but we have hit a glitch. Several months ago she had some jumping problems which we gradually worked through. My vet could find no physical reason for the jumping issue so we continued onward.
About 2.5 months ago Baylee started limping, it was subtle but definitely there. I reduced her activity then gradually increased over several weeks, then bam...limping returned. Again my vet could find nothing wrong.

Yesterday at a match someone suggested I have Baylee evaluated by a "rehab vet" and their physical therapist. Apparently, they work together. The evaluation process takes 2 hours and costs $290. The link to their website is here: http://www.calanimalrehab.com/

Do you think it would be worth having my Baylee girl evaluated? Has anyone had experience with this type of vet? I don't mind the cost if they have something to offer and as long as it is not just an elaborate gimick that will tell me nothing new.

I am worrying that time to retire my dear girl may be happening sooner than I had hoped.


Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There are some outstanding rehab vets in my area, I wouldn't hesitate to go to one of them in your situation.
How close to UC Davis are you? Can you get a referral from them, or might they be familiar with that rehab vet?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would try it. I go to a doggy Chiropractor to keep Titan in top shape. At the least even if you decide not to show, it should make her feel better and maybe get to the bottom of the limping.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> There are some outstanding rehab vets in my area, I wouldn't hesitate to go to one of them in your situation.
> How close to UC Davis are you? Can you get a referral from them, or might they be familiar with that rehab vet?


 
I am not near Davis but I like the idea of checking with them for a recommendation. 

I am wondering if I am just being too impatient about allowing a possible muscle strain to heal. It has been more than 2 months but maybe I restarted her exercise too soon. I just want to make sure I am not missing something or could be doing something to help Baylee along both in performance and in everyday function.

I have gotten over the age thing with my girl. I now train with her with the thought of enjoying our time together. The goal is out there but Baylee has taught me so much.
She deserves the best I can offer her....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had my Rowdy in rehab under the rehab vets supervision - stretching, ball work, swimming, underwater treadmill etc. It truly did him a world of good and allowed pain-free agility runs up until he was 11, probably could have gone longer but it kept raining (I didn;t run him in the wet).

He had a chipped neck verterbra, one shoulder and one hip also has some issues. I would do it again for sure.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I had my Rowdy in rehab under the rehab vets supervision - stretching, ball work, swimming, underwater treadmill etc. It truly did him a world of good and allowed pain-free agility runs up until he was 11, probably could have gone longer but it kept raining (I didn;t run him in the wet).
> 
> He had a chipped neck verterbra, one shoulder and one hip also has some issues. I would do it again for sure.


 
Thanks for sharing your experience! Some of my training buddies feel it would be a waist of time and money. They are of the belief that she will be fine with time but I have rested her for a while now, doing only mild training bits, and the problem persists. No one I know has gone this route especially with their older dogs.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I would do it--but can you get a second opinion from a different vet? The price sounds steep; I realize you're in California--I'm in South Florida and the prices are high here too, but I don't remember paying that much when I had Alli worked on a few years ago.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have always been a skeptic. Not that I don't think the need is out there.... just are there good ones worth the money. 

Belle my agility dog suffered and FCE in May. It wreaked havoc on her body. We brought her back slowly but she had coordination issues, and was just still weak behind. So I decided it can't hurt to see a physical therapist. It was a great appointment. 

She gave Belle a thorough exam, told me she still had full range of motion in both hind legs, her musculature was normal in both legs but she was extremely tight in her muscles and ligaments on the front of her right rear, while being tight through her hamstrings in the back of her left rear. She was fine with her motion through her body and front legs, and had no evidence of soreness. She sent me home with exercises to do. She thought we needed to open up the neurological flow between Belle's back end and her brain. Things I thought were good to do exercise wise were fine, but she had some really innovative ideas. Belle has returned to agility class two weeks ago. I am still hoping for a full return :crossfing but will take this small step if that is all we can get. 

Good luck! I would be careful with a chiropractor (some are great, some are horrible) but a physical therapist can't hurt in my book. We have a Neurological center for dogs that has a PT department, like earlier suggested try UC Davis if it is close enough. I am sure you can find someone with a decent reputation. I think PT for the canine athlete is growing. My visit was not cheap but it was thorough. I came away satisfied. She offers underwater treadmills and plan swimming as therapy at the facility where I went. 

Ann


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it could be worth it if you go to a reliable/well-known source. Definitely talk with a bunch of people you train and compete with to see what kind of experiences they've had. You may need to talk to the agility people as well as I think they probably have more experience dealing with rehab issues.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

kgiff said:


> I think it could be worth it if you go to a reliable/well-known source. Definitely talk with a bunch of people you train and compete with to see what kind of experiences they've had. You may need to talk to the agility people as well as I think they probably have more experience dealing with rehab issues.


 
So far in my checking with my club, which includes a large agility faction, I haven't located one name in particular that is recommended. A few recommend chiropractics, which really isn't what I am currently looking for, as I need a diagnostic assessment along with a remedy so I am a bit stumped. 

I searched through all the vet centers on line that have rehab but most are only for their post surgical patients and not for performance issues. Some of the others I found are just water therapy centers or vet techs with a certification.

I may give this facility a try and just go from there as it includes a vet assessment along with a physical therapist that is certified in canine rehab. I would like to have a plan moving forward that will resolve and prevent future problems.

Thanks for all your replies they are much appreciated.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would get the assessment done and then decide if you are comfortable with their course of action. Also, you may want to consider acupuncture. For me I've had acupuncture help with tendonitis and sciatica when meds and physical therapy yielded no results after months of treatment.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> I would get the assessment done and then decide if you are comfortable with their course of action. Also, you may want to consider acupuncture. For me I've had acupuncture help with tendonitis and sciatica when meds and physical therapy yielded no results after months of treatment.


This facility also does acupuncture with the animals as an adjunct to their treatment plans.
I did find someone from our club who has used this facility for their personal dogs and for their rescue organization dogs and they are extremely happy with the results achieved. They have Bernese Mountain Dogs that have the potential for a lot of structural disorders.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

After much research and a discussion with my regular vet I decided to have Baylee evaluated by the rehab vet. I also contacted the facility and spoke with one of the vets there regarding what I needed to resolve with my gentle girl and her future in performance as a dog who is in the midst of her senior years. So Monday is the day she is assessed and we'll go from there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, best of luck  I hope they can really help Baylee.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Let us know what they say! I'm starting to realize what a struggle it is to keep a senior performance dog in shape -- it's hard when they're not ready to give it up, but their bodies don't work as well as they used to and you're worried about injury.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd try a good K9 Chiro first - one who is familiar with the physical demands put on performance dogs. I like Bill Strickland in Pasadena and Eileen Hayworth, now working out of a vet's office in Northridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> After much research and a discussion with my regular vet I decided to have Baylee evaluated by the rehab vet. I also contacted the facility and spoke with one of the vets there regarding what I needed to resolve with my gentle girl and her future in performance as a dog who is in the midst of her senior years. So Monday is the day she is assessed and we'll go from there.


I hope Baylee and you had a positive assessment yesterday.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hoping your appointment went well and you got some ideas how to help your dog. Will check back later to see if you posted.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Rehab Vet update...*

Hi all,
The rehab vet that evaluated Baylee on Monday did the most thorough assessment I have ever seen done in all my years of having dogs. 
First she took a complete and detailed history. From there they observed Baylee's gait in a walk and trot, in straight lines and in circles and it was videotaped for future reference and comparison. Sitting position and standing position was checked 
All joints were measured, neuro eval was performed including checking reflexes and balance. Every segment of her spine was palpated and rechecked twice. She listened to the heart and lungs, checked teeth and eyes. 
Every step was explained along with her findings and following the evaluation a rehab plan and home exercise program was provided.
I am so glad that I took Baylee to see this vet for her "limping" problem.

The following are their findings:
Baylee has 3 areas on her spine with evidence of pain, either from arthritis or disc problem. Her "limping" is because her back legs are showing signs of early neuro involvement with diminished proprioception, weakness and decreased range of motion. She is barely lifting her feet high enough to clear the floor and she is putting more weight onto her front legs to relieve the pressure on her rear. This is causing increased pressure on her elbows causing her increased discomfort due to her elbow dysplasia.
In a nut shell Baylee does not have a simple muscle strain, but a complex involvement of many of her structures.

The plan for now includes a muscle relaxant, some supplementation, exercises to increase her strength, balance and joint range and hopefully shift her weight back onto her rear to alleviate the strain on her elbows.

The vet would not say that Baylee's competition career is over. That remains to be seen. At this point I am also going to try acupuncture along with the exercise program and may add water treadmill exercises later on in the hope of improving and maintaining a good quality of life for her. Competition at this point is secondary. I am more concerned that my gentle girl be happy and comfortable in her senior years. She so enjoys the stimulation of training so that will continue but at the moment any stressful movements need to be curtailed.

Sorry about the length of this post but I came away with a lot to digest.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a very thorough exam, not the hoped for results but at least you know what you are dealing with. It truly sounds (IMHO) like Baylee is in very good hands to help her with maintaining the very highest quality of life.

My friends and I have always been able to continue 'training' our senior dogs ,, the jumps might be lowered to 8-12 inches and the speed is slowed down, turns rounded out etc, but the joy of training and working can often be maintained.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great appointment. You now know and can approach from that angle. I hope your comp career is not over, but in any case, Bailey can get treated for what ails. 

My lab recently had a neurological incident. I thought her career was over. With slow and steady exercise and pinpointing her weaknesses and working specifically on those areas, she is entered in her next agility trial. We are going to see how it goes. She may not be able to do it. In our case there is no issue causing her pain, it is just the neurological communication is disrupted. Her back end is not the same. She is close to her championship in agility. I am hoping we can finish and then she will be retired from competition. 

Bailey may surprise you. She probably wants to do it, she just has had issues to work through. 

Ann


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Hi all,
> The rehab vet that evaluated Baylee on Monday did the most thorough assessment I have ever seen done in all my years of having dogs.
> First she took a complete and detailed history. From there they observed Baylee's gait in a walk and trot, in straight lines and in circles and it was videotaped for future reference and comparison. Sitting position and standing position was checked
> All joints were measured, neuro eval was performed including checking reflexes and balance. Every segment of her spine was palpated and rechecked twice. She listened to the heart and lungs, checked teeth and eyes.
> ...


 
I know absolutely nothing about agility and training but after reading the above I will say this sure sounded like a very thorough vet examination. I would say that was money well spent. Good luck !


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Sounds like a very thorough exam, not the hoped for results but at least you know what you are dealing with. It truly sounds (IMHO) like Baylee is in very good hands to help her with maintaining the very highest quality of life.
> 
> My friends and I have always been able to continue 'training' our senior dogs ,, the jumps might be lowered to 8-12 inches and the speed is slowed down, turns rounded out etc, but the joy of training and working can often be maintained.


One of the things I liked about this vet is that she kept in mind my goals both competitively and for quality of life. Our current approach is to work toward some shows I was planning on entering Baylee in during the late fall. Also the plan is, for now, to continue training the non jarring types of exercises, avoiding any sudden movements and since we are focused on utility that is fairly easy to do. After 4 weeks she is going to reassess Baylee's progress with the treatment. Our goal is for 8 weeks for Baylee to be at a point where we can determine her ability to jump. Jumping is out until then as well as anything "explosive". Baylee doesn't do anything explosive so that is easy.
So we continue as if we are working toward the fall/winter obedience trials, with modifications and go from there.
I'll post some of the exercise recommendations in a future post. I am really having to use some creative thinking in devising some fun obstacle courses to stimulate Baylee's awareness of her rear feet.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> I am really having to use some creative thinking in devising some fun obstacle courses to stimulate Baylee's awareness of her rear feet.


You mention 'non jarring movement' so would high step trot be too much? 

I am working on rear end awareness with my dog. Suggestions we have done are: walking with rear boots on (or plastic bag, or snug but not tight scrunci), walking in tall grass, walking in water that is hock deep so they pick their feet up higher. We also have agility jumps, I put the jumps close together and put the bar on LOW, and my dog trots through like caveletti. Or put a ladder on the ground to walk through. 

We were also told to get an air mattress (cheap one) and partially inflate it and ask my dog to stand and balance on it. When she gets good at that, then have her do stretching exercises. Not sure that is what you need but thought I would pass on. My PT did not want us to buy a pilates ball big enough for my dog as it would be really expensive. 

Just some of our thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> One of the things I liked about this vet is that she kept in mind my goals both competitively and for quality of life. Our current approach is to work toward some shows I was planning on entering Baylee in during the late fall. Also the plan is, for now, to continue training the non jarring types of exercises, avoiding any sudden movements and since we are focused on utility that is fairly easy to do. After 4 weeks she is going to reassess Baylee's progress with the treatment. Our goal is for 8 weeks for Baylee to be at a point where we can determine her ability to jump. Jumping is out until then as well as anything "explosive". Baylee doesn't do anything explosive so that is easy.
> So we continue as if we are working toward the fall/winter obedience trials, with modifications and go from there.
> I'll post some of the exercise recommendations in a future post. I am really having to use some creative thinking in devising some fun obstacle courses to stimulate Baylee's awareness of her rear feet.


My apologies - I did not mean to imply Baylee will need to be retired, but rather that we can keep our senior dogs active and happy even with problems. I kept my Rowdster actively competing in agility for 5 years after some vets said he needed to be retired - obedience I did retire him from since he just didn't love it as much. Luckily for Rowdy, his neck issues did not prevent doing the tunnel or bending down to pick up a dumbbell or glove which he did love to do 

I still do not regret one single penny I spent getting Rowdy healthy as a young dog and then keeping him active and pain free as a senior - it is possible with a good team of dog sports minded professionals working with you.

Good luck and I, for one, am looking forward to your updates


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like it was worth the evaluation. I'm glad to hear you have a direction to work in and an understanding of what is going on with your girl.

I know we don't stop doing what we love just because we're a little stiffer and sorer the following morning than we used to be. It's nice having people that can tell us what's going on with our dogs to find out if they can still handle doing what they love or if we need to modify the activity of them. 

Please keep us posted on Baylee's progress. I'll keep my fingers crossed she's back in the ring this fall.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> You mention 'non jarring movement' so would high step trot be too much?
> 
> I am working on rear end awareness with my dog. Suggestions we have done are: walking with rear boots on (or plastic bag, or snug but not tight scrunci), walking in tall grass, walking in water that is hock deep so they pick their feet up higher. We also have agility jumps, I put the jumps close together and put the bar on LOW, and my dog trots through like caveletti. Or put a ladder on the ground to walk through.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing some of the ideas you have for your dog! Those are exactly the type of things the vet wants me to do with Baylee. I have a dome shaped lid to a turtle sand box that I am using for balance. Turned either way provides challenging balance and stabilization. I am setting up low caveletti's for her to trot through randomly placed so she has to learn to be aware of her feet and lift them higher.

Any other techniques you have used would be appreciated. 

Saturday Baylee has her first acupuncture treatment and PT session. I am hoping all goes well. Baylee seems to not be tolerating the muscle relaxant that was given to her. It made her very anxious, pacing, panting and barking incessantly, not her typical behaviors. We are adjusting the dose but may have to discontinue it if that happens again.

The vet also recommended a few additions to her diet, adding apples and bananas and a bit more protein so we are trying a "total" dog approach. She also gave me some supplements to try.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad that the appointment went well and that you have a doable plan.
This vet sounds wonderful, so glad you found her.

Sending hugs and healing thoughts to Baylee.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What a good experience and report! I really like the air mattress over the ball idea too.

Do you have any tips on how to find an appropriate rehab vet? We've yet to be successful in finding anyone that our agility/dog friends know anything about.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> What a good experience and report! I really like the air mattress over the ball idea too.
> 
> Do you have any tips on how to find an appropriate rehab vet? We've yet to be successful in finding anyone that our agility/dog friends know anything about.


I found mine by word of mouth at an obedience match I attended but in my research I located this site that has a section on locating a therapist. They have certified vets and techs. I really wanted a vet to eval Baylee and the facility where I went has a physical therapist who is also certified in canine rehab.

Here is one site to look at: http://www.caninerehabilitation.com/


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today was Baylee's first PT and acupuncture session. She was such a trooper and put up with the silly contorsions that she needed to do to get through the exercises and the manual techniques the therapist performed.
What I have come to realize is that Baylee has more physical deficits that have crept up on her than I realized. At this point I am hoping to keep Baylee pain free and as functional for as long as she can. It is painfully hitting home that Baylee's competition days most likely are over. I always said that Baylee would prefer to be lying on the couch eating bon bons than hanging around the obedience ring. My lovely Baylee girl has so humored me and my sport for the last 8 years.
The staff at the rehab clinic are great and I am hoping for the best with the program. 
When we got home today Baylee hopped onto the balance board I had set up for her, doing her best to maintain an even stance. She is very smart about knowing how to make those treats appear.
I am hoping beyond all hope for the best outcome possible.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

But remember.... even young healthy dogs may not have the easiest time with all the exercises. This IS an important thing for her long-term mobility and quality of life, even outside of the ring. And despite her preference for sleeping on the couch... this will allow her for more days doing so (...I have a dog like that....and she still gets her working time!).

But it definitely can be frustrating.... I have friends who have been taking their dogs for several months now and still aren't at the success point they need to be at. You can do it!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee has her second treatment tomorrow. We had to skip a week due to the recent turn of events with Beau.
We have been diligently doing the home exercises and I made up some new ones. Baylee is improving. She has much less trouble with the balance exercises than she did in the beginning. We haven't done much training but if she could be jumping I am thinking Baylee is about 90% accurate on everything except her signals. For some reason they have declined so I am backing up a bit on that exercise.
I am ever hopeful that Baylee will be ready to show in the fall!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you've a bit of good news!! For what you've been through, karma owes you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am trying to be optomistic with Baylee. The fall goal may be a bit unrealistic but it helps me to have a goal. A change of karma is so needed!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I wasn't even aware dogs were worked at this age. Good for them


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I wasn't even aware dogs were worked at this age. Good for them


It really depends on the type of dog and their physical condition. I have seen several compete until 11-12 years.

With Baylee, at this point, it is really a matter of trying to keep her as physically fit as possible and keep her mentally stimulated as well. Most likely our competition days are behind us but it keeps me motivated if I have a goal. 
Baylee has done more than I expected so I can't complain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baylee*

Praying for Baylee, too!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just thought I would post a bit about Baylee. Her legs and balance seem to be gaining in strength but her back seems to be bothering her more today. She has another acupuncture treatment and physical therapy session on Saturday so I am hoping it helps to take the kinks out.
Here is a photo of Baylee showing off her dumbell in her more youthful days.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee had a major set back today. She is limping terribly. Last night she had some pent up energy and did major zoomies round the yard a couple of times. She hasn't done those in months so either she was feeling better or she was tired of keeping her activity toned down. At any rate she is paying the price today. 
So I agave her some rimadyl and in a moment I'll ice her down. This unfortunately hs become a cycle with her where I think she is doing well, then something starts acting up again.
Her treatment is tomorrow so hopefully she will feel better soon. I hate to see her so obviously uncomfortable.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sure it is a catch 22. She feels better so she thinks she can do more too. Sorry for the set back. Hope all is ok. Silly Baylee, take it easy ok?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep, it is definitely a cycle. Baylee feels better or has pent up energy by being on restricted activity, then she runs amock and boom she is limping again.
I can tell she is stronger and her balance is better so the exercises are helping her regain her strength but she trudges around like her back is really bothering her. She is in a sort of hunched posture, The vet indicates he impingement is in the thoracic region in more than one area. She has a very long torso for a Golden so I am sure that is playing a role in her back troubles. When the back is bothering her more it seems to put pressure onto her front legs, which causes her elbows to act up. And so the cycle continues.
Baylee sees the rehab vet on Friday for a re-exam to see how she is progressing and figure out what we might need to change in her program. We may possibly add the underwater treadmill for strengthening.
I am hoping I can get her to a point where we can show in utility later this year but if that is just some sort of fantasy I will understand and Baylee will be officially retired. My main goal, actually, is to make sure Baylee is comfortable and strong so she can live happily for the remainder of her years.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Awesome recheck!*

I am so proud of my Baylee. We had an awesome recheck with the rehab vet today. Baylee's rear leg muscles have increased in girth by 2 inches and the front legs have increased by 3/4 inch. Our exercises and the muscle building supplements have worked to improve her strength. The vet said that even those dogs that attend their program 3 times a week don't usually make that large an improvement. It really pays to keep up with the home exercise program.
Also, Baylee's back had only 2 areas of muscle spasm today where she had several spots on the first evaluation.
We have been cleared to start working into her jumping and doing some run throughs of her utility exercises with careful monitoring of her response. He elbow arthritis is going to have moments where they act up so we are to monitor their response to the increased activity.
She feels that physically Baylee will be ready to show by the end of October. Now all we have to do is get into the mental part of the game again.
I am so thrilled to actually be able to consider entering some shows. Of course, if Baylee doesn't tolerate the increased activity that will be the end of our attempt to work toward her utility title.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I am so proud of my Baylee.
> I am so thrilled to actually be able to consider entering some shows. Of course, if Baylee doesn't tolerate the increased activity that will be the end of our attempt to work toward her utility title.


How exciting for you both! Nice to hear that great news, congrats and take it easy!
Michelle


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, at today's practice we did our first run through, including jumps in more than a month. Baylee still has a very slight limp and so far she is not showing any increase in her discomfort after jumping.
As for her run through, she did a great job, considering both of us are a little rusty. She missed her down signal, which has been an issue of late whenever we combine it with heeling. She also missed one article. Otherwise everything went very well and her jumping was better than I have seen it in a long time. She literally sailed over the jumps with room to spare. It is the landing on her forelegs that may cause a problem due to her elbow dysplasia. 
At any rate I am going to monitor her for the rest of the week, work on her signals and go from there. I am just happy to see her work so well after a temporary lay off.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee had a great evening of training at the park tonight! I haven't seen her move so happily and easily in many months. We did all of the utility exercises but did directed jumping with the jumps only at 8 inches to preserve her joints. Even my training partner was amazed at how well she performed this evening.
I am so hoping this is a glimmer of better things to come! I'll continue to monitor her tolerance of the increased activity to make sure we continue in a positive direction. She has her next acupuncture and physical therapy on Saturday and we are continuing to do her home exercise program daily.
I am just so thrilled. Maybe we can start looking at those premium lists again.
Andrea and 
Baylee Golden Butterfly Wings CDX, RN
Beau, Mr Beaujangles Dancin On A Wim CD, RN (retired due to osteosarcoma)
Baxter, Promises Purpose Driven Vision (in training)


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, Baylee is doing so well that I decided to send in a premium for the end of October while she is felling better. She did so well in practice today that she jumped right over the baby gate while we were practicing go outs.
I'm continuing to do all her exercises every day and ice her down after training. Hopefully I can keep her strong and her back and elbows without pain. It has been several months since I last entered her in a trial. I am so looking forward to trying to show her again!
The program she is on has done wonders for her and everyone has been commenting on how good she is performing. I so thought I was going to have to retire her. I am amazed that she has made such remarkable improvement!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

Baybeams

I am SO VERY HAPPY to hear that Baylee has improved!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee is a different dog! I can tell she feels better. There is a "lightness" to her that I haven't seen for a long time. 
In addition to the exercises and acupuncture, Baylee is taking a supplement called Denamarin that contains SAMe, along with the muscle builder and diet change that are all contributing to her well being.
I know she has less pain...Baylee is a happier dog!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful news Andrea!!!

I can see a UD coming your way.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well OK I had to come back down to planet earth. Baylee ran into the bar jump on directed jumping today. I think it was a combination of an error in technique...she jumped too soon, and fatigue. I had her reattempt the jump and she went UNDER the jump. She just felt too insecure to make an attempt. 
After a brief rest she tried again. She was a little hesitant but she made it!
She seemed a little more fatigued today. She was going a little slower. It was warm but I think I may have to ease my expectations in her recovery process. Overall Baylee's attitude is much better so I know she feels better. I just need to ease her back a little more slowly.
I guess I got a little ahead of myself....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee is definitely stronger and has fewer back spasms but is appearing more tired lately. I cut way back on her activites so I'll see if she may have just overdone it a bit since she has been feeling better. I am not considering this a set back. Just a bump in the road...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That does happen, probably not as fit either. It's hard you get so excited. 

I have a human friend with Lupus. There have been times LITERALLY she has been on deaths door. She rides at my barn. However when they would change something in her medicine or what she and she felt better, she became this WHIRLWIND doing everything she could all at once. I told her once it would scare me, I would worry she would get hurt because her body was not used to that activity. This person too was an orthopedic surgeon before her diagnosis. So she does know. She sent me a letter once saying thank you for saying that to her, because it made her realize I was right. She is doing well, they seem to finally have things under control, and I think she has her self under control too LOL 

Your pup will be fine, allow her to continue at a steady pace. I am glad it does seem to be helping.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I spoke with the rehab vet and we decided to do less training, continue the strengthening exercises and do some of the traction techniques. She seems better already and I notice fewer back spams when I massage her back.
The big test will be next week since she is entered in a trial....keeping my fingers and her paws crossed that she continues in a forward direction. There are just a few shows before the year ends. We'll take it slowly and see how it goes. Baylee knows the exercises. Pulling it together for a show has always been a problem even before she developed the back issues.
At the moment I am enjoying the slower pace and Baylee and I are a great team regardless of how she does in the ring.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think we have figure out a good balance with training now, down to once a week. She is doing her strengthening exercises daily and has her treatments once a week. Baylee did not do well in the utility ring last week but it had nothing to do with her physical abilities. We are entered again this Sunday on Halloween. I am hoping we are more successful. At any rate it should be a good test of the success of her rehab program.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> I think we have figure out a good balance with training now, down to once a week. She is doing her strengthening exercises daily and has her treatments once a week. Baylee did not do well in the utility ring last week but it had nothing to do with her physical abilities. We are entered again this Sunday on Halloween. I am hoping we are more successful. At any rate it should be a good test of the success of her rehab program.


Good Luck on Sunday!!

We will be there but later in the day so I won't catch your run, but I will be cheering you both on in spirit. :wavey:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee has been doing well these days and is definitely having fewer back spasms. The acupuncture treatments are down to every two weeks or just before a show. 
She did well at the show on Halloween, then faltered in the following show. It is tough to keep her on target with the necessary skills since we are training much less but it does seem to help keep her back from being a bother. She continues to do her strengthening and stretching exercises daily and her strength continues to improve. Our next competition is on Dec 10 and I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Baylee is doing and feeling well.:smooch:

she's just full of heart.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well...just a bit of an update...
Baylee did poorly at the Saturday show on Dec 11 but did very well the next day on Dec 12. On Saturday she did not seem to be feeling well but on Sunday her eyes were bright and sparkling and she was eager to work. 
Since we have been having inconsistencies with her physical well being we had a recheck yesterday with the rehab vet to set up a new plan. The rehab vet felt that Baylee's ups and downs are consistent with spinal problems that may be causing her intermittant nerve pain so we have a new plan....
For a month Baylee is not going to do any training. She will continue the strengthening and stretching exercises but in shorter sessions. We are adding gabipentin for pain relief as needed on Baylee's "bad" days. 
I have held Baylee's training before but this is a sort of experiment to see if the activity is exacerbating her discomfort or if this is something that is ongoing regardless of the amount of work she does.
I frankly asked the vet if Baylee needs to be retired from competition, though her problems don't seem to be related to her trialing days. My vet feels that the amount we are doing is not contributing to her difficulties and that Baylee is actually benefitting from the activities. I just need to balance out the benefit.
Don't get me wrong...I am willing to retire Baylee today if that seems to be warranted but I do think that she continues to have so many good days that we are not quite to that point. She enjoys training and the outings and if she never qualifies in utility I am happy with what we have accomplished....
Sorry to make this such a long post but I do vascilate as to whether I am making a wrong decision by continuing to train and compete with Baylee...

Your thoughts on this are welcomed. Am I not seeing reality here??? I realize there is much more to the companionship I have with my dear Baylee than whether she achieves a utility title. It is just that we are soooo close.

Even after writing this it makes me stop and think, really think, hmmm...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you trust your vet, I'd go with the new game plan and see what Baylee tells you.

If she continues to be happy and eager to work then work, on those days she's not then take that day off. I'd take that approach even at a trial, it's only an entry fee.

When it's truly time to retire you'll know.


----------

